# STSL color anyone?



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone have some good shots of a bike built up with the STSL color(model doesn't matter)? I have a chance to get a frame in that color for a really good deal, but so far have only found one image of a bike built up with that paint... and sadly it was kinda small and hard to get a good look at it.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Extreme P in STSL*

How's this? snagged from: https://www.81496.com/jouhou/2008/colnago/tenjimage/extremepw/extremepwstsl.JPG


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Not too shabby! Thanks for tracking that down. Keep them coming if anyone has more.


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Just built mine up: C50 55cm traditional

-Record 10 QS shifters
-Record alloy cranks
-Record drivetrain
-Campy neutron ultra wheelset
-Chris king Threadless HS matte black
- Cinelli Ram bars
-Stella Azzurra vice versa stem
-Prologo Colnago C-lock saddle
-Record silver alloy brakes
-Colnago carbon seatpost

I have only been able to get out on it a few times as I live in a cold place. I love the ride...but miss my MXL which was destroyed by a car. Still trying to discern between the two ride qualities(steel & carbon). Will try and post pics later. Which model are you getting?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Ooooh.....post pics when you can!*

My C50 just arrived today and I can't wait to mock it up tonight and take some pics. It's a PR23 so completely unrelated to the STSL, but it does join a MXL in my stable so I too am interested in discovering the differences/nuances between their ride characteristics.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Gestell: I'd really appreciate it if you could post some pics. Sounds like a great build. 

I have a chance at a C50 (size 56) in that color. I could also get a ST02, but in a size 57 and I think the 56 might be a slightly better fit.

I have the problem of having having a short inseam for my height. I'm just a bit over 6' 1" but have a inseam of 33 3/8". My long torso and arms mean that I often have a hard time getting enough saddle to bar drop on frames. But, a 56 (or a 57 really) with a 140mm stem will fit quite nicely.


----------

